# Can anyone sell me a few live croakers or Pigfish?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Can anyone sell me a few live Croakers or Pigfish to use for bait? If you use a cast net, and are willing to sell, I will bring a bucket and aerator! PM me or add a response here. Thanks.............


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you try Hot Spots? 916-7176.....


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

x2 

hot spots has live pinfish for sale


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

Call OUTCAST and ask for james if you want some live croakers. he will get them for you


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I am also looking to buy live croakers, what is Outcast?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It is a bait and tackle store on Barrancas Avenue, with great deals on live shrimp. If you need croakers or pigfish just send me a pm and i'll get them to you, I only deliver/arrange pickup of bait on NAS Pensacola.(All live bait is $2 a dozen regardless of species except for shrimp)


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

How much croakers are you needing, i may be able to hook you up.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a dozen since more would be crowding. I would need to bring a white bucket with sea water placed on ice and an aerator. They should stay alive for the 30 minutes for me to get home where I have a dock with live bait holding pen. 



Let me know......... 



AJ


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be coming down October 24th and will want to buy some live croakers then. I will be staying in the Fort Morgan Morgan area, which sounds a little far from where you guys will be selling them. I am willing to do some driving, but 40 miles one way may be a little much.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *dcdon (9/21/2009)*I will be coming down October 24th and will want to buy some live croakers then. I will be staying in the Fort Morgan Morgan area, which sounds a little far from where you guys will be selling them. I am willing to do some driving, but 40 miles one way may be a little much.


You should be able tocatch croakersat the pier at Fort Morgan. Just toss out small pieces of shrimp on a carolina rig w/ a small hook. Keep this option in mind.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

ok. I am definitely willing to do that, I just didn't want to bank on using croakers for the weekend and then not be able to find any. Thanks for the help.


----------

